# codes P0440 & P0446



## john7253 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just bought a 1997 Sentra 109,000 miles been driving it for about 5 weeks on the way home Monday CEL came on Tuesday on the way home from work i stop at Auto Zone and have them run a test on it and they give me two codes P0440& P0446 he tells me thats vague on what's wrong but most of the time it's the gas cap so for $7.00 i buy a new one and put it on the car stopped and put some gas in the car got home 25 miles away and checked the oil. CEL still on. 
I am on my way to work this morning( 28 mile ride ) the car stalled out on me after 20 miles into the ride twice would not start right up and when it did it ran rough the second time it stalled while i was sitting there contemplating what could possibly be wrong i took the old gas cap out of the trunk (being sort of a pack rat i did not toss the old cap away) put it on and the car started up with no CEL on. drove the rest of the way to work got to work and it seems to be idling fine. :newbie: any ideas on what could be my problem ?? not sure if i will make it home tonight


----------



## dmp316 (Aug 5, 2004)

that is wired. look here can see what the codes meant

Troublcodes.net Trouble Codes OBD & OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store. By BAT Auto Technical


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I had the code 0440 or 1440, cant remember now but same error, and there is a small rubber hose at the bottom of the EGR / EGRC-BPT valve, about $7 from Nissan. look in the fsm.
Mine was totally rotten, put new one on and it took over a week for the CEL to clear but no re-occurrences in over a year.
BTW this was on a 97 with about 90,000.


----------

